# Ozark Miniatures Class A Climax Project



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

This is coming along slowly but surely. It's a nice kit. The instructions are a little vauge, with some discrepancies in measurements. Some of the parts were missing as well but Dave from Ozark has been sending me what's not there.


























































































More to follow soon.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Your photos of the gears under the frame make it appear that the axle mounted on the outside of the cross members is stuck *through* the gear on the axle that is mounted inside of the cross members! I assume that is actually 4 gears there in a gear train. ???


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, there are 4 gears


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

More progress...


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice work


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

Got the plumbing work done this weekend.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm following along here as you assemble the Climax kit as I purchased one in Ontario that I have not yet started.  Very nice work and thanks for posting as you progress along.


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

Almost finished. I still need to figure out how to connect up some couplers that would be low enough as this unit sits so high.


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't recall where I picked up this coupler but this would sure help here with the Climax being so tall. Anyone have an idea where I can pick a couple of these up?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yup that's a Delton coupler, Aristo carries them or I could send you a couple. 

John


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks John. I actually found one in my stash of goodies. I ran the unit last evening for the first time and it runs very smoothly pulling some of the Bachmann log cars and a caboose. I will post more pictures and short videos this evening.


----------



## timmyd (Dec 27, 2007)

Video of both the Ozark Miniature Class A Climax and the North East Model Products one as well. 

http://timothydehan.com/redmondcree...9_0001.wmv 

Enjoy!


----------



## timmyd (Dec 27, 2007)

Use, this link instead 

http://timothydehan.com/redmondcree...limax2.htm


----------

